
Conneticut exhibition: see some of the world's earliest photographs [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-us-canada-45024098/see-some-of-the-world-s-earliest-photographs
======
DoofusOfDeath
The title misspells Connecticut.

------
rwmj
I thought this could have really done with an explanation of how the process
worked. Did it take a long time to develop the photographs? What were the
exposure times? How many copies could you make? How stable are the photographs
[to be fair this was sort of addressed at the end]?

